# Found bushings



## Stipe80026 (Oct 4, 2020)

I found a set of pen bushings on the desk. Any body have a idea on how to figure out what they go to.


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 4, 2020)

I would use a caliper to determine the drill bit size and "component" size - then search for those on the IAP app.  I THINK that would work, although I haven't tried it.


----------



## DrD (Oct 4, 2020)

What Steve said.  I am in the process of doing just that with 20 + various bushings I have found scattered about my workshop.


----------



## Stipe80026 (Oct 4, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> I would use a caliper to determine the drill bit size and "component" size - then search for those on the IAP app.  I THINK that would work, although I haven't tried it.


Steve, I am new to this What App are you referring to? Best way to search? I have discovered that they go on a type B mandrel and fit a 10.5 drill bit.


----------



## Curly (Oct 4, 2020)

Stipe80026 said:


> Steve, I am new to this What App are you referring to? Best way to search? I have discovered that they go on a type B mandrel and fit a 10.5 drill bit.



Go to the App Store or Android equivalent. Look for iap bushings and tubes reference and you'll be able to download it to your phone for a buck or so.


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 4, 2020)

Stipe80026 said:


> Steve, I am new to this What App are you referring to? Best way to search? I have discovered that they go on a type B mandrel and fit a 10.5 drill bit.


You can find a link to the app on the home page, in the middle under General Announcements.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 28, 2020)

The pen bushings and tube charts and apps are close to being finalized. Some new suppliers and the original suppliers also. About 25 total. I'd like to think these will be available by year end 2020.

I do have another 15 or so suppliers that I'm currently trying to compile data for. Many of the new ones are from UK, Germany, Australia, France, Canada, Belgium, China, USA. 
These are more difficult to get data from. Not many suppliers are helpful with my requests.

If anyone has data for other suppliers, I'd greatly appreciate the help. Kit names, tubing and bushing numbers, dimensions of tubes and bushings, and instruction files. 

Thanks,


----------



## Stipe80026 (Oct 29, 2020)

Will there be a way to tell what size mandrel the bushings will fit, or will all be the same?


----------

